# My Mosura Black Crown gal is berried YAY!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just checked my high grade Mosura tank to see if my Red SSS+ gal has had her babies yet, close but not yet  Then I see my Black SSS+ gal is carrying a load! 

So Daddy is probably my Snow white Bee male SSSS...now Im jumping up and down! Don't know exactly how long she's been berried because I hadn't seen her for a week, but probably 3 weeks at least.

She looks identical to this male in the middle. Can't get a pic of her right now cause she' hiding under the driftwood...but will try later.
here's a couple of the snows and one of my SSS+ reds, and finally my Black Flower Beauty,who if I am not mistaken is a FEMALE!


----------

